

Comparing battery usage of SVG and Video on iOS - CookWithMe
http://www.appsandcats.com/comparing-battery-usage-of-svg-and-video-on-ios/index.html

======
pera
Interesting! I really expected the results comparing rendering SVG vs playing
m4a, but m4a vs static image being the same? that's cool :)

